# Which muzzy would you suggest?



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

I've decided I'm going to do the muzzy hunt next year with my dad. I need to get a muzzleloader for the hunt and start shooting over the summer! I am going to do the archery Elk hunt and I need to upgrade my bow as well. So I don't want to break the bank on a gun.
I'm looking to stay at or under $250. 
I heard CVA is kinda junky but then read on this forum that guys are getting 3" groups at 200 yards, makes me rethink CVA!

I just want a gun that is going to last and get the job done, I'm not looking for something that I can admire how well built it is. I just want something I can rely on and not have problems with!


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

CVA Optima.---------SS


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

I'll tell you what... I have hunted with T/C Triumph and Encore Endeavor Pro Hunter(close to a grand) and when I shot that new Optima V2 I was very impressed. I would be happy to own one!


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

Looks like the optima is about the same price as the T/C Impact, would you guys consider the optima better than the impact?


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm not a fan of CVA and own a T/C so my opinion is a little skewed but T/C all the way. Bergara barrels scare me, I like to shoot magnum loads out of my T/C. If all you want to do is shoot standard loads I'm sure the CVA would be fine (hopefully). If you trust Chuck Hawks at all, read this. http://www.chuckhawks.com/muzzleloading_tragedy.htm

Favorite quote from that article is: "Their ads, claiming the "only real difference" a couple hundred dollars versus Thompson and Knight could not possibly be more fraudulent, more misleading, or more wrong. Some of us are ignorant and apathetic; some of us don't know or don't care."

One more edit, check out this page, near the bottom are some links to a couple different Optimas that have blown up. Yes, that site was last updated in 2009 but a simple search will tell you that they are still having issues with the current models. http://cvaguncases.com/Photographs_Page.html


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

Bo0YaA said:


> I'm not a fan of CVA and own a T/C so my opinion is a little skewed but T/C all the way. Bergara barrels scare me, I like to shoot magnum loads out of my T/C. If all you want to do is shoot standard loads I'm sure the CVA would be fine
> 
> I guess Thompson center better change manufactures then, if you don't trust bergara barrels.
> http://www.cabelas.com/product/Bergara-Barrels-For-Thompson-Center-Encore-ProHunter/708894.uts
> ...


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

I have a TC Omega and it is great but I don't think they make them anymore. A friend bought the Optima this year and it has been flawless other than the sights which fell apart. The Optima is very accurate though.------ SS


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

If you're not opposed to used and not sure how much use you'll get out of it check out the classifieds online you can get a screaming deal. There's lots of them on there where a guy took it out once and decided he didn't like it. A lot of times you can get twice the gun for the money.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Mavis13 said:


> If you're not opposed to used and not sure how much use you'll get out of it check out the classifieds online you can get a screaming deal. There's lots of them on there where a guy took it out once and decided he didn't like it. A lot of times you can get twice the gun for the money.


+1 ... but look it over CLOSELY in person before buying... Smokepoles can get alot of pitting in the barrel or corrosion in the action if it wasnt cleaned properly before storage.

-DallanC


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

Bo0YaA said:


> I'm not a fan of CVA and own a T/C so my opinion is a little skewed but T/C all the way. Bergara barrels scare me, I like to shoot magnum loads out of my T/C. If all you want to do is shoot standard loads I'm sure the CVA would be fine (hopefully). If you trust Chuck Hawks at all, read this. http://www.chuckhawks.com/muzzleloading_tragedy.htm
> 
> Favorite quote from that article is: "Their ads, claiming the "only real difference" a couple hundred dollars versus Thompson and Knight could not possibly be more fraudulent, more misleading, or more wrong. Some of us are ignorant and apathetic; some of us don't know or don't care."
> 
> One more edit, check out this page, near the bottom are some links to a couple different Optimas that have blown up. Yes, that site was last updated in 2009 but a simple search will tell you that they are still having issues with the current models. http://cvaguncases.com/Photographs_Page.html


I acctually can't stand to read chuck hawks, no offence I just don't like him, well I don't like reading his stuff, I'm sure he is a great guy!

I kinda consider him a gun snob


----------



## Dukes_Daddy (Nov 14, 2008)

Springville Shooter said:


> CVA Optima.---------SS


Yep that's the one you want


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

sagebrush said:


> Bo0YaA said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not a fan of CVA and own a T/C so my opinion is a little skewed but T/C all the way. Bergara barrels scare me, I like to shoot magnum loads out of my T/C. If all you want to do is shoot standard loads I'm sure the CVA would be fine
> ...


----------



## meltedsnowman (Jun 1, 2012)

Optima all the way. The onlys cva's that come with bargera barrels are the apex and accura. All cva's these days come with a finger removable breech which is great. Best bang for the buck and the accuracy is very good. Find the right powder/bullet combo and your set. I use 250gr barnez tez with 777 powder but im considering switching to buckhorn because it supposedly fouls less in the barrel.


----------



## andyw1 (Mar 22, 2013)

I have an Encore and a CVA optima. The CVA shoots as good, is lighter, and is about 1/2 the price. I have killed deer with both. The new CVA also has a breech plug that does not need a tool to be removed.


----------



## El Matador (Dec 21, 2007)

You can still get an Omega on gunbroker brand new for $325 or less. Not quite under $250 but I have yet to hear anything bad about these guns. Mine shoots under 1" at 100 yards, better than my Remington 700! Even the loads my gun doesn't like are shooting 2-3" groups.

I used to have a Winchester Apex (made by CVA) and it was a pile of crap compared to my Omega. Couldn't get it to group under 3" no matter what I tried and the whole gun just felt cheap. I have not shot or handled the Optima so I can't comment on it specifically.


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

I have been shooting a T/C Triumph for 4 years now and it has been amazing! Reliable, accurate, easy cleaning, easy loading, and DEADLY!! Has the speed breach where a 1/4 turn with the fingers and its out.

CVA makes a quality gun as well, don't think you would be dissapointed. But my heart lies with the T/C triumph.


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

Welp as I was trying to decide about which gun to get I had a package on my door step yesterday. It was from my Dad and when I opened it up guess what I saw! A .50 cal. Ruger 77/50!!
This is a sweet looking gun!! He got it trading an old metal lathe that he never uses. Its never been shot and is in perfect condition!!
Any advice on powder charges and bullet selections? I'm going to be using it in Idaho so I can't use sabots.


----------



## muzzlehunter (Nov 29, 2009)

I may be wrong but is the Ruger legal in Idaho? Idaho regs state, ignition system in which any portion of the cap is exposed or visible when the weapon is ****ed and ready to fire.


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

It is I checked that I thought it might not be but the cap is visible when ready to fire.


----------



## muzzlehunter (Nov 29, 2009)

Ok, I've just seen pictures of the ruger, did not know for sure. Lets us know how it shoots, enjoy.


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

Yep thanks for the heads up though!!


----------

